# continue to take probiotic while taking diflucan?



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm starting my diflucan therapy today and wonder if it will do any good to take probiotics right now or if the diflucan will prevent it from working (I take probiotics as a part of my normal regime).


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would keep taking them, it works differently than he Diflucan.


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

Keep taking 'em mama. It's gonna help restore the good bacteria in you body. Hope you feel beter.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Diflucan treats fungal infections. Probiotics are bacteria and not affected by Diflucan. Taking your probiotics will help keep the yeast under control, as well.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

okie dokie. I just wasn't sure if the diflucan would prevent the probiotics from working well and didn't want to waste the capsules.


----------



## beaches1098 (Jun 17, 2004)

I would continue taking them.


----------

